# ΣΥΝΧΩΝΕΥΣΗΣ ΔΙΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΑΤΩΝ

## HLIAS

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ GENTOO ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΑΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ PARTITION ΤΟΥ ΔΙΣΚΟΥ .

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΥΝΧΩΝΕΥΣΗΣ ΔΙΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΑΤΩΝ;

----------

## parapente

Ηλία η μόνη λύση είναι να σβήσεις τις δύο κατατμήσεις και να δημιουργήσεις στη θέση τους μια καινούρια. Προσοχή όμως γενικά όταν κάνεις λειτουργίες με τις κατατμήσεις του δίσκου σου μη σβήσεις πράγματα που δεν θα ήθελες.

----------

## galanom

 *HLIAS wrote:*   

> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ GENTOO ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΑΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ PARTITION ΤΟΥ ΔΙΣΚΟΥ .
> 
> ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΥΝΧΩΝΕΥΣΗΣ ΔΙΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΑΤΩΝ;

 

Ναι, το gparted http://gparted.sourceforge.net/. Υπάρχει και σε LiveCD αν τα partitions ειναι εν χρησει.

----------

